# Telephone plug in



## smokin455 (Jul 28, 2006)

In my owners manual (2004) it tells me that there is a phone plug on the radio. It gives you a hands free operation working through the radio speakers. When you have a call the radio mutes and the phone will use the radio speakers. 

Anybody know what and where this is?


----------



## vanceti (Mar 19, 2007)

You have to have the kit for it. This is an option on the holden model. Look at this link and this is what you would need
http://www.jhp.com.au/bluetooth-car-kit.php


----------



## bigmac (Jul 9, 2006)

has anyone ever used this?


----------



## Questor (Nov 27, 2004)

*I-pod interface*

can this be used as an I-pod interface?


----------



## mshouppe (Mar 29, 2007)

bigmac said:


> has anyone ever used this?


Yes...and it's amazing if you have an M6


----------



## mshouppe (Mar 29, 2007)

Questor said:


> can this be used as an I-pod interface?


You can do anything with the right amount of $$$. But easily, no.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I heard good things about them, you have to get the kit from JHP. But you have to make sure that it's compatable with your phone because there are differant types of bluetooth capablities. Contact JHP for more info.
Here is a chart that I got last year:
View attachment Holden%20Bluetooth.pdf
The location is on the front passenger side:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (May 7, 2005)

*Excellent*



bigmac said:


> has anyone ever used this?


Yes. I've been using mine for about a year with no problems. The instructions are excellent and it's a 40 to 50 minute installation. All plug-n-play.

When you order one from JHP (great people, btw) make sure it has the latest updates. The phone manufacturers have improved their technology and many are using Bluetooth 2.0 now. Some brand new phones won't work with the older hands-free kit. JHP told me that I could send my older unit back to them and they would have it updated .... but I haven't gotten around to it.


----------



## dcarlock (Jan 28, 2007)

How much does it cost, homeboys.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

dcarlock said:


> How much does it cost, homeboys.


$407 shipped per:http://www.jhp.com.au/monaro-gto/gto-bluetooth-car-kit.php


----------

